# An Interesting Thread About Homosexuality



## Confessor (Jul 2, 2008)

I have always lived with the understanding that the Bible condemns homosexuality outright, as Leviticus 18:22 (among others) so plainly mandates. However the following website tries to make the case that the Bible *not once* condemns loving, homosexual relationships, claiming this on the basis of mistranslation:

THE BIBLE AND HOMOSEXUALITY

How much credence does this site have? To me, it seems a bit too radical to be true. I don't believe that "clobber passages" regarding homosexuality were translated into the Bible only to further someone's anti-gay agenda and that they have been unnoticed for years.

So, for those with a good knowledge of Hebrew and Greek, what do these passages actually say in regards to homosexuality?


----------



## KMK (Jul 2, 2008)

I cannot open the link, but their argument is lame. One could argue, where does the Bible condemn fornication with a cow in a case where the man truly loves the cow? 

The Bible sets the pattern for marriage in Gen 1 and 2. It is a covenant between a man and a woman and God and makes procreation possible. Anything other than that is not 'marriage' by the biblical definition. In addition, Jesus, in Matt 5, clarifies that any lust in the heart that is for a person outside marriage is a sin.


----------

